# Hello



## HH2017 (May 19, 2017)

Just wanted to say hi. 

Live for today but remember tomorrow just might come.


----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Just wanted to say hi.
> 
> Live for today but remember tomorrow just might come.


Hello HH2017 and welcome to you at the forum...Tomorrow is a other day.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to USMB!


----------



## HH2017 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nobody likes me but .. damn it .. I've stuck around anyway.. 

.
Welcome to the USMB and here's the test..

Tell us (me) the most embarrassing thing that's ever happened to you or just make it up or whatever...


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nothing embarrassing has ever happened to me. What can I say but I live a very boring life.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> What can I say but I live a very boring life.


sounds embarrassing


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Nothing embarrassing has ever happened to me. What can I say but I live a very boring life.



Soooo .. anything you'd like to talk about?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Just wanted to say hi.
> 
> Live for today but remember tomorrow just might come.


Yell with the wind... Though the wind won't help you fly at all.
Then chain the sun, and it tears away and it breaks you as you run.

Welcome.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 3, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > What can I say but I live a very boring life.
> ...


It would be but I'm referring boring to mean - no drugs, alcohol, and no arrest.  I'm quite the life of a party and get high off of air. I'm an extreme extrovert and introvert (a dual nature of mine).


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 3, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 130551


It's great! He sounds like me.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

*Welcome, get some combat gear!*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130551
> ...



I just checked and compiled info. so far ... you've ended up an introspective, blunt and gassy female so far.. You're tailor made for the USMB it seems..

.. I'm just kidding around with you, that's pretty well what I do around here other than ticking members off politically and otherwise for fun.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


*You did a liberal scan on him right? You remember the last outbreak from a infected member?*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



I haven't got to that part yet but her sense of humor seems to indicate non-liberal and intelligence..


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 3, 2017)

View attachment 130699[/QUOTE]
*You did a liberal scan on him right? You remember the last outbreak from a infected member?*[/QUOTE]

They like to be called progressive now.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 3, 2017)

I haven't got to that part yet but her sense of humor seems to indicate non-liberal and intelligence..[/QUOTE]

I'm a cave dwelling barbarian who likes red meat with some green tea.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> I haven't got to that part yet but her sense of humor seems to indicate non-liberal and intelligence..



I'm a cave dwelling barbarian who likes red meat with some green tea.[/QUOTE]

Okay then... click on REPLY (lower right of post you're quoting) write your response under said quote.. 

...and No.. I'm not anal retentive, just helpful rarely. 

"red meat and green tea" .. so you can't cook but you can boil water...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dang.. it seems the posting system is screwed up.... ho hum .. never mind...


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 3, 2017)

"red meat and green tea" .. so you can't cook but you can boil water...[/QUOTE]

Nope. I'm a great cook but boiling water is hard.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> "red meat and green tea" .. so you can't cook but you can boil water...



Nope. I'm a great cook but boiling water is hard.[/QUOTE]

 ...You're a bit of a smarty-pants, I like that


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Nothing embarrassing has ever happened to me. What can I say but I live a very boring life.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> "red meat and green tea" .. so you can't cook but you can boil water...



Nope. I'm a great cook but boiling water is hard.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dang.. it seems the posting system is screwed up.... ho hum .. never mind...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Just wanted to say hi.
> 
> Live for today but remember tomorrow just might come.


Then you blow all your money in one day? Howdy..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Just wanted to say hi.
> 
> Live for today but remember tomorrow just might come.



You are not a SJW, so you can stay


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Welcome, get some combat gear!*



And ammo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say hi.
> ...


hello


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Welcome, get some combat gear!*


Thanks. If your maps are not fake then...


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing embarrassing has ever happened to me. What can I say but I live a very boring life.


Are you sure it's a Girl?


----------



## miketx (Jun 4, 2017)

Give it to me. I'll eat anything.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

I am not a liberal/progressive nor am I a right wing nut. I do not believe in a fascist state where no one is allowed to speak their mind. However, I believe in the constitution of the United States of America!!!

I try and listen to all sides with an open mind. I do not judge anyone for their belief(s) unless they try to push their belief onto me. My one  pet peeve is shariah (not sure of spelling) law which pushes a set of behavior/belief onto other people who are not of that religion.   Now if you want to apply shariah law  to a non-Muslim who is married to a Muslim then it is not for me to say.  Leave me in peace and live your life. I wish you peace.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

F


HH2017 said:


> I am not a liberal/progressive nor am I a right wing nut. I do not believe in a fascist state where no one is allowed to speak their mind. However, I believe in the constitution of the United States of America!!!
> 
> I try and listen to all sides with an open mind. I do not judge anyone for their belief(s) unless they try to push their belief onto me. My one  pet peeve is shariah (not sure of spelling) law which pushes a set of behavior/belief onto other people who are not of that religion.   Now if you want to apply shariah law  to a non-Muslim who is married to a Muslim then it is not for me to say.  Leave me in peace and live your life. I wish you peace.


Fair enough.


----------



## miketx (Jun 4, 2017)

No one has ever been able to get along with everyone. it's a pipe dream. that and everyone won't allow it.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

miketx said:


> No one has ever been able to get along with everyone. it's a pipe dream. that and everyone won't allow it.



You are right. It would be nice though if everyone could refrain from using bombs on each other.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > No one has ever been able to get along with everyone. it's a pipe dream. that and everyone won't allow it.
> ...


We sling mostly bullshit here. Smells bad but most of the time harmless.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm trying the no sugar diet except for fruits and veggies. I just made a great pasta dish for dinner without sugar. You guys should try pineapple with sweet peppers and pasta. It's dessert and a meal.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




I know but I wanted to make clear that I'm not a certain kind of person. It seems some people might have misunderstood my meaning in some of the things I wrote. 

I do not get offended easily but I don't want to offend the "easily offended". The easily offended are to weak mined to take what I can dish out. Crazies do not obey any know rules 'cause they are crazy.

My skin is thick so I can take a lickin and keep on kicking.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> I'm trying the no sugar diet except for fruits and veggies. I just made a great pasta dish for dinner without sugar. You guys should try pineapple with sweet peppers and pasta. It's dessert and a meal.



So what do we call you around here.?. I'm prone to H&H, H being my favorite letter and the start of my last name and all.

I'm as skinny as a rail no matter what I eat and yup processed sugar is a great one to cut back on. Alas, I'm a soda pop junkie.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...


If I decide I don't like you it will be because of your stands not where or who you stand with.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


 Sounds good.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying the no sugar diet except for fruits and veggies. I just made a great pasta dish for dinner without sugar. You guys should try pineapple with sweet peppers and pasta. It's dessert and a meal.
> ...




Just call me HH.

Are you from the mid-west? I've only met midwesterners who say "soda pop". You must have no Irish genes in you if you don't gain any weight. Lots of Irish people have to work extra hard to maintain a healthy weight because the potato famine killed lots of Irish people who's body was not super efficient with calorie expenditures. 

I'm trying to live long enough so medical advances (almost there) will allow humans to basically live forever. I'm trying to eat less and less and healthier (I just so happen to love fruits and veggies) so I don't age as fast. But, I still eat steak because I'm not dead.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! This is a good forum.

Hossfly, why haven't you posted the thing yet?

@OP, you may not venture out into the wastes before the thing has been posted.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome to the forum! This is a good forum.
> 
> Hossfly, why haven't ou posted the thing yet?
> 
> @OP, you may not venture out into the wastes before the thing has been posted.


Actually I didn't want to scare HH2017 but I figure she's tough enough now.






​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

^The thing, go ahead and roam now, OP.

Keep your deflectors up though, some people are not nice.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 4, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



Born in Canada from Irish/English parents and a gypsy grandparent thrown in for my wandering nature I guess. Soda Pop .. mmm maybe because I'm old and just like the sound of it. I don't think I want to life all that much longer, I lived during the best of times and have been blessed, I'd just as soon miss the inevitable doom and gloom.


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 5, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



A sincere welcome to HH2017


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 5, 2017)

HH2017, just thought you should know, we, you and I share similar traits. "Timmy" and I share a "Dual Personality."  I am, I  amso IR and "Timmy" is ,well, "Timmy" my more sensible self. Welcome, Timmy will be along soon as he has been resting for the past week while I have been in isolation in the USMB "Time Out" suite. Cute bunnies and all that. No joke intended!


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome HH, forgive me as I just woke from a long needed rest, 8 days. You see, I amso IR ran his alligator mouth and overloaded his parakeet, do you mind profanity(?) ass? As a result, he was placed in the "cooler" which is located at the end of the universe, which is located within the "Last Chance Saloon", which can be found in the Rubber Room located in the "taunting area" which is at the bottom of the "Forums". Move to Forums, Rubber Room, Last Chance Saloon and look through the posts until you see "bunnie" and that will be me, "Timmy" using my own web site created by me as I amso IR, I think, should you agree with dual personality rational, which by the way is a medical fact. A guy from Arizona described it perfectly
one day by simply stating " most soldiers come back from war with no personality, this cat seems to have come back with two" or words to that effect.
Anyhow I, "Timmy" am my other self's protector and guide. I speak only when required and have been allowed to do so by our outstanding Corp of Moderators, or Mod(s). They are by in large a great group of folks who put up with the rest and take more than a little bit of ribbing and abuse from the "undeserving" such as I amso IR can be.
Please join I amso IR and myself at the end of the universe, and know, that is the least moderated area of the USMB. Almost anything you can think of goes on there and the official spokes person and founder, bodecaa or something along those lines established the place back in 2014 as a location to relax, sip bubbly and converse. And where else, at the end of the universe away from more sensitive minds and hench the last stop for the wayward soul abusing everyone else. Last Chance!
See you around and in all sincerely yours, Timmy. Welcome


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

I amso IR said:


> HH2017, just thought you should know, we, you and I share similar traits. "Timmy" and I share a "Dual Personality."  I am, I  amso IR and "Timmy" is ,well, "Timmy" my more sensible self. Welcome, Timmy will be along soon as he has been resting for the past week while I have been in isolation in the USMB "Time Out" suite. Cute bunnies and all that. No joke intended!



What can I say...

Sorry, but I'm more like - Wild and crazy with friends but sweet and lovely to take home to mama.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

I amso IR said:


> Welcome HH, forgive me as I just woke from a long needed rest, 8 days. You see, I amso IR ran his alligator mouth and overloaded his parakeet, do you mind profanity(?) ass? As a result, he was placed in the "cooler" which is located at the end of the universe, which is located within the "Last Chance Saloon", which can be found in the Rubber Room located in the "taunting area" which is at the bottom of the "Forums". Move to Forums, Rubber Room, Last Chance Saloon and look through the posts until you see "bunnie" and that will be me, "Timmy" using my own web site created by me as I amso IR, I think, should you agree with dual personality rational, which by the way is a medical fact. A guy from Arizona described it perfectly
> one day by simply stating " most soldiers come back from war with no personality, this cat seems to have come back with two" or words to that effect.
> Anyhow I, "Timmy" am my other self's protector and guide. I speak only when required and have been allowed to do so by our outstanding Corp of Moderators, or Mod(s). They are by in large a great group of folks who put up with the rest and take more than a little bit of ribbing and abuse from the "undeserving" such as I amso IR can be.
> Please join I amso IR and myself at the end of the universe, and know, that is the least moderated area of the USMB. Almost anything you can think of goes on there and the official spokes person and founder, bodecaa or something along those lines established the place back in 2014 as a location to relax, sip bubbly and converse. And where else, at the end of the universe away from more sensitive minds and hench the last stop for the wayward soul abusing everyone else. Last Chance!
> See you around and in all sincerely yours, Timmy. Welcome


 
Thanks but no thanks. The only end of the universe I will be reading is in the Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ^The thing, go ahead and roam now, OP.
> 
> Keep your deflectors up though, some people are not nice.


 
Thanks. Let's just say I've beat up and body slam another gal twice my size for pulling my hair very hard. My uncle taught me to box and defend myself physically and mentally. My dad said I should of been in the CIA 'cause ain't no one thinkin such a sweet looking little girl is so vicious.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



What doom and gloom are you speaking of Lumpy. Tell me what is the best of times for you. You know your grandkids have to live in this world. It's harder to live than die my friend.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



Eh, just the cycle of civilizations, the ebb and flow... depressing stuff I tend to not dwell on usually. I'm over it .. 

Soooo, you been running around beating up women twice your size, eh. I always felt sorry for the dumbasses I had to beat up, I guess I'm low on the killer instinct..


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 6, 2017)

Stick with and it will become normal just like every one else.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I didn't want to beat her but I had enough. I was in middle school and she bullied everybody. It was just my turn I guess so I just showed her she picked on the wrong person. I'm tough as nails but again my dual nature...I cannot look at disgusting things because it makes my head spin sickly.Certain colors make me sick to my stomach. I can't even drive on a certain road because there is a house that is painted with such a nasty color that I almost crashed my car. But, it is sad that I have a killer instinct. If someone attacked me in a dark alley that person either dies or I will. 

In human history almost all nations who were ruled by a female person or had a matriarchal system instead of a patriarchal system was almost always war like most of the time. And they say men are more aggressive.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing embarrassing has ever happened to me. What can I say but I live a very boring life.


Sit Boo Boo, sit!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



This is all _most _unbecoming.

I would_ never _conduct myself like this, it could result in a disaster situation, I_ might_ break a fingernail and have to get my Manicurist out to the house for an Emergency Appointment 

Even _worse _I _might_ drop my Martini


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> Give it to me. I'll eat anything.



*"Give it to me. I'll eat anything."*


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Give it to me. I'll eat anything.
> ...


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Ok, ok...I sound pathetic. My senses are a little different then your average joe. I have synesthesia. I can also feel sounds but not like a blind person who feels sounds. Sounds have a very slight color for me too.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a question about god to the older and maybe wiser members:
Do you now believe in God? Do you believe in God more so as you have aged or less or nada?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> I have a question about god to the older and maybe wiser members:
> Do you now believe in God? Do you believe in God more so as you have aged or less or nada?


Yes I do, no more, no less.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> I have a question about god to the older and maybe wiser members:
> Do you now believe in God? Do you believe in God more so as you have aged or less or nada?


A wise man once told me it wasn't my burden to carry.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HH2017 said:
> ...



HH2017 








​


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

I love it!!!


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> HH2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 I'm a lot cuter. She's frumpy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> I have a question about god to the older and maybe wiser members:
> Do you now believe in God? Do you believe in God more so as you have aged or less or nada?



For me faith is pretty simple, I feel comfortable, strengthened and hope filled with having a soul and I live by the golden rule.


----------



## HH2017 (Jun 7, 2017)

It's been interesting. I bid you guys and gals farewell. Life goes on and on and on...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 7, 2017)

HH2017 said:


> It's been interesting. I bid you guys and gals farewell. Life goes on and on and on...



What ... you're leaving already... ?


----------



## mikejonson750 (Jun 15, 2017)

hello


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

mikejonson750 said:


> hello



Okay mike, I don't think this is the way to go .. attention wise. 

Perhaps if you started your own Intro thread, then, I could insult you and stuff...


----------



## mikejonson750 (Jun 15, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mikejonson750 said:
> 
> 
> > hello
> ...



I have already correct my mistake, so please be more patient to newbie like me


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

mikejonson750 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikejonson750 said:
> ...



Oh, mmm .. I don't usually do that, why are you sooooo special ...


----------

